# What are YOUR plans for christmas????



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

This year its just the two of us (hubby and I) and were off to Alex  What are the rest of you planning? Any parties I should know of...lol. 

Anyway a Merry Festive Season to all!!!


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

lol I have the same plans Hubby and I in Alex !! first xmas not going home ....going to be strange , no plans on xmas dinner yet am considering cookin  ...we will see ....


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> lol I have the same plans Hubby and I in Alex !! first xmas not going home ....going to be strange , no plans on xmas dinner yet am considering cookin  ...we will see ....


Looks like u and i will be having a very quiet Christmas  who knows maybe we can meet up in Alex and paint the town red 

We haven't decided whats on the menu this Christmas either


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

ya we should ..... :clap2: I had planned on going home but left it too late and flights are crazy now ..... missin my moms xmas dinner already!!! Like I said never been away for xmas,all the parites ,family friends ....... and just finished last bottle of baileys and jameson last week (not on my own!! lol sound like an alcoholic....so no irish alcohol left either!!)


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> ya we should ..... :clap2: I had planned on going home but left it too late and flights are crazy now ..... missin my moms xmas dinner already!!! Like I said never been away for xmas,all the parites ,family friends ....... and just finished last bottle of baileys and jameson last week (not on my own!! lol sound like an alcoholic....so no irish alcohol left either!!)


Im working and only get 3 days holiday, so thats my reason for not going home. It'll be a very weird Christmas this year. I haven't even planned the Alex trip properly, i should start now to avoid disappointment, but am not sure. Any suggestions???


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Ive over 3 weeks hols.........perks of teaching holidays startin this thursday back 13jan!!!.......  ....I spent a year in Alex loved it..we still have an apartment there kept it on pay 500le rent a month ..right on the Corniche...sea view from bedroom...Alex is really nice....There wont be much celebrations though! !!What do you feel like doing?if u let me know what kind of thing you are looking for I can def help out?
Balba is my fav egyptian restaurant there food is fab.....love it!If you get a chance go there!There is 2 one in Downtown.If you like fish ''The fish Market" on the Corniche is meant to be really good but I never got around to going there....
Downtown is where all the wetern restaurants etc lots of oriental restaurants cafes etc aswell...Carrfour shopping mall is there aswell huge new extention added on just opened a couple of months ago and it is fab.....loads of shopping if you are in the mood for it


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> Ive over 3 weeks hols.........perks of teaching holidays startin this thursday back 13jan!!!.......  ....I spent a year in Alex loved it..we still have an apartment there kept it on pay 500le rent a month ..right on the Corniche...sea view from bedroom...Alex is really nice....There wont be much celebrations though! !!What do you feel like doing?if u let me know what kind of thing you are looking for I can def help out?
> Balba is my fav egyptian restaurant there food is fab.....love it!If you get a chance go there!There is 2 one in Downtown.If you like fish ''The fish Market" on the Corniche is meant to be really good but I never got around to going there....
> Downtown is where all the wetern restaurants etc lots of oriental restaurants cafes etc aswell...Carrfour shopping mall is there aswell huge new extention added on just opened a couple of months ago and it is fab.....loads of shopping if you are in the mood for it


Oh man i am so jealous, wish i was patient enough to become a teacher..lol. You pay 500le a month for rent!!!! Wow, we will def check out the places you mentioned, as for fish, I dont think, am just not a fan of fish. So when will u leave to go then??


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

believe me last year we paid 2800le a month for rent, My husbands friend lives in America he bought 3 new fully furnished apartments in Alex so offered to us,one of them he didn't want any money but we insisted and max he would take was that  . He hasn't come home in the last 10years and already has 2other flats there!! ... The school provide me with accomadation here so dont have to pay any other rent or bills so can easily keep it on handy for a place to go on breaks..
anyway leaving on the 18th, getting the dreaded bus  hate it last time it took 10hrs up to Alex and 18hrs down ........I should fly really.....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Christmas here is never fun for me but I work over Christmas so that is that.
I will be having Christmas lunch with the rest of my staff but I am not cooking I will get the Marriott to send it in, then I will sit and have a little cry about missing my family


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Christmas here is never fun for me but I work over Christmas so that is that.
> I will be having Christmas lunch with the rest of my staff but I am not cooking I will get the Marriott to send it in, then I will sit and have a little cry about missing my family


Maiden Scotland....Do you ever go home for xmas???? I think one xmas will be enough for me to be away from my family!!I love my life here (not everyday of course!!......)but try to go home as much as I can this year alone, I have been home 3times and had been home xmas before until Jan!!!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Shaanz said:


> This year its just the two of us (hubby and I) and were off to Alex  What are the rest of you planning? Any parties I should know of...lol.
> 
> Anyway a Merry Festive Season to all!!!


MERRY XMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!



I would have loved to go back for Christmas lane:. This will be the fourth Christmas I have spent away from home and family, and every year I keep saying I will go back. AND I INSIST NEXT YEAR I WILL, lol.

I will be spending Christmas with my two year old daughter and my partner. As far as I know I will only be getting one day off for Christmas, although I will try to take more I think  was thinking about Alex also for Xmas, but all depends on how much time off I can get. 

So, I was thinking mainly Christmas dinner the three of us, my cooking unless I really can't be arsed, then pub xmas lunch it is! Opening pressies from under the tree, playing with all Jasmine's new toys (I'll make sure to get fun stuff  ) maybe watching Christmas film and generally chilling in the evening. Will probably go to our usual cafe down the road and let Jas play in the playground.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was home for Christmas on the last two occasions but not this year. I do a years contract at a time and after the year I get one months holiday.. I had got it worked out that I managed to take 2x2 weeks but the last time I went I blotted my copybook and took too much time off so I am being "punished" and being made to work the year before I can take anytime off lol
Maiden


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> believe me last year we paid 2800le a month for rent, My husbands friend lives in America he bought 3 new fully furnished apartments in Alex so offered to us,one of them he didn't want any money but we insisted and max he would take was that  . He hasn't come home in the last 10years and already has 2other flats there!! ... The school provide me with accomadation here so dont have to pay any other rent or bills so can easily keep it on handy for a place to go on breaks..
> anyway leaving on the 18th, getting the dreaded bus  hate it last time it took 10hrs up to Alex and 18hrs down ........I should fly really.....


My husband suggested we take the train, seeing as how i've never been in one. We decided that taking the car would probably not be such a great idea. Why does the bus take 18 hours? did it break down or something?? Anyway we should meet, as for the Baileys...let me know, I could ask hubby to get a bottle if you like ( he works at a restaurant and so can ask the supplier to get it)


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

Sam said:


> MERRY XMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Four years!!! I couldn't!! thats way too long. Do you go during the year tho?? well at least you have your daughter that will liven things up a bit


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I was home for Christmas on the last two occasions but not this year. I do a years contract at a time and after the year I get one months holiday.. I had got it worked out that I managed to take 2x2 weeks but the last time I went I blotted my copybook and took too much time off so I am being "punished" and being made to work the year before I can take anytime off lol
> Maiden


Well time flies and Christmas 2010 will be here before we know it


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Shaanz said:


> Four years!!! I couldn't!! thats way too long. Do you go during the year tho?? well at least you have your daughter that will liven things up a bit


I usually go during the year, yes. My youngest brother has his birthday in March (which also happens to fall within two weeks of my mother's birthday and mother's day) so these things are more important to me and usually go back for this. On the other hand I was seriously hoping to have another cold and "Christmassy" Christmas this year, especially as from next month my daughter is 2 and I will have to start paying adult price on the plane for her, despite the fact I know she will still insist to sit on my lap the whole flight 

But yes, Christmas with kids is great fun. But next year she'll understand it even more so I'm looking forward to that even moreso  Only 12 months away after all...


----------



## m4rtini (Sep 13, 2009)

I will spend my Christmas also in Egypt, first time away from my parents 
No matter where I was living before, we were together at this time, but now life changed plans for me.
I will spend them probably with some friends here, dinner at home and than go out to celebrate in one of pubs I guess 

MERRY X-MASS everyone, here of far away!


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi all

As I am still in the UK *sigh* and sadly my parents are busy doing other things, I will be spending Christmas Day with my children yayyyyy! I have booked a restaurant so I don't have to cook or clear up and we will eat Pizza and nibbles in the evening!!!

HOWEVER............. I am going to be in Sharm for New Year (start as I mean to go on). I am coming without the children so I can have a real good look round and do some serious thinking about our future.

It will be nice to see in the New Year with my Egyptian friends, hate new years in this country, so am really looking forward to it 

I get regular updates about all the decorations that are going up all over Sharm so am expecting greatness!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m4rtini (Sep 13, 2009)

m4rtini said:


> I will spend my Christmas also in Egypt, first time away from my parents
> No matter where I was living before, we were together at this time, but now life changed plans for me.
> I will spend them probably with some friends here, dinner at home and than go out to celebrate in one of pubs I guess
> 
> MERRY X-MASS everyone, here of far away!


HERE OR FAR AWAY...:sorry: 
:behindsofa:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

sungirl said:


> Hi all
> 
> HOWEVER............. I am going to be in Sharm for New Year (start as I mean to go on). I am coming without the children so I can have a real good look round and do some serious thinking about our future.
> 
> ...


What are your plans for New Year here?
I have never really "done" New Year so far. The first year I was here my husband was working and I was relatively new here and didn't know anyone (and had to be up for work at 9am the next day), the second New Year I had I was 8 months pregnant and not much in the mood for dancing, lol. Last New Year I had an 11 months old girl, again an early night. I'm thinking I should do something a little more exciting this year... but what?!


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Sam

I can see why you haven't been out for the past few!! I haven't either, having a young family and a (now ex) partner who couldn't be bothered to do anything, ever!

I don't really like the chaos that the strike of 12 brings so I think we are going into Naama Bay for a few drinks then back to my apartment for a meal. 

I am becoming increasingly depressed being in this country so I shall just be glad not to be here in the cold, wet, miserable UK. 

Sungirl x


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Sungirl,

So pleased you are off for the New Year sounds lovely, I am very jealous, I have to wait until the 22 January before I go. Hope you have a great time, are you going alone or with friends????


Micki



sungirl said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> I can see why you haven't been out for the past few!! I haven't either, having a young family and a (now ex) partner who couldn't be bothered to do anything, ever!
> 
> ...


----------



## liclgl (Dec 18, 2009)

Shaanz said:


> This year its just the two of us (hubby and I) and were off to Alex  What are the rest of you planning? Any parties I should know of...lol.
> 
> Anyway a Merry Festive Season to all!!!


Unfortunately Working ...


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Why do you ask, Micki???
LOL!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am now having Christmas lunch with my staff and they have decorated the staff apartment with lots of bulbs and trees, lol they are all muslims and yet have more decorations up than me 

Maiden


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Apologies Sungirl, was not meaning to sound rude!!!!! I havent spoken to you for a while and did not know if things had moved on with yourself and your girls. Did you buy a proprty in Sharm, how lovely?????

Wondered if you had been bitten by the Hababe bug????????? LOL xxxxx

Have a great holiday, we must catch up on your return xxx

Micki



sungirl said:


> Why do you ask, Micki???
> LOL!


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am now having Christmas lunch with my staff and they have decorated the staff apartment with lots of bulbs and trees, lol they are all muslims and yet have more decorations up than me
> 
> Maiden


Lol...its the exact same at our offices, 98% are muslims yet they helped decorate the entire place, it was really great


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am going to a big party at my local club which will be good as lots of people there to help give a great atmosphere. My boss told me that in the 60/70s Cairo was THE place to go for the New Year.... they now go to Rome or USA!


----------

